# How is my enclosure



## Crazyfool303 (Jul 25, 2022)

Hello everyone- I’m new to the site and anxiously awaiting the arrival of my first tegu in about a week. I have had the 8x4x4 enclosure built and running for about a month to get the bio active CUC numbers up and to make sure I have heat and humidity dialed in. What do you all think?


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks good! But one small thing:. I would take put that humidifier/ fogger. The particles are small enough to actually cause respiratory issues. The mister above is completely fine though.


----------



## Crazyfool303 (Oct 17, 2022)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> Looks good! But one small thing:. I would take put that humidifier/ fogger. The particles are small enough to actually cause respiratory issues. The mister above is completely fine though.


Fogger was too much of a pain anyway and has been out since before he went in there. Just the tube hangs down as a ventilation tube, I also use it to drop small crickets into and they jump out without him seeing me so he gets some naturalistic hunting time.


----------



## Stellalife1 (Oct 17, 2022)

Crazyfool303 said:


> Fogger was too much of a pain anyway and has been out since before he went in there. Just the tube hangs down as a ventilation tube, I also use it to drop small crickets into and they jump out without him seeing me so he gets some naturalistic hunting time.


How deep is your substrate?? Looks awesome but alot of people will say that tegus like to dig & rearrange (pull up plants) & they end up going to potted plants that can't be pushed over with wire mesh over the dirt in the pot. Again, it looks beautiful though!!


----------



## Crazyfool303 (Oct 17, 2022)

Stellalife1 said:


> How deep is your substrate?? Looks awesome but alot of people will say that tegus like to dig & rearrange (pull up plants) & they end up going to potted plants that can't be pushed over with wire mesh over the dirt in the pot. Again, it looks beautiful though!!


It’s about 20-22in deep, the fake plants are buried pretty deep and the real ones are buried about 18 inches deep in the substrate inside their pots to stop the digging as I had heard that was a problem also, the live basil seems to be doing really well and he likes to munch it now and then. Thank you I really worked hard on it.


----------

